# need help removing cm7 alpha from touchpad



## mdecou (Oct 16, 2011)

I installed the cm7 alpha release for the touchpad. Everything installed fine, but now I am looking to go back to stock webOS for the time being. I have tried webos doctor, but it does not detect my device when I am told to connect via usb (usb disk drive works fine, but webos doctor does not see it).

Hoping some one can give me direction on what to do to remove android and get back to stock.
Thanks


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you find a solution to this? Just curious, why are you going back so quickly?


----------



## skumar (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to remove cm7and reinstall as I am not able to start touchpad by pressing power key for long time, it was working fine until I installed cm7. I have to connect touchpad to the power and then press power button and select button for few secs (may be 10) and then it starts, its very painful. Any simple way to remove cm would be great as I know how steps to install cm again.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

mdecou said:


> I installed the cm7 alpha release for the touchpad. Everything installed fine, but now I am looking to go back to stock webOS for the time being. I have tried webos doctor, but it does not detect my device when I am told to connect via usb (usb disk drive works fine, but webos doctor does not see it).
> 
> Hoping some one can give me direction on what to do to remove android and get back to stock.
> Thanks


NOTE: This was for CM7 1a on webOS 3.0.2, you should use CM7 Uninstaller NOW!!

Your mileage may vary...NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY BRICKS...USE AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The following was done on a HP Touchpad 32GB......

REMOVE CM7 INSTALL (instructions done for windows 7)
(!!! insure you have a FULLY charged touchpad !!!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
INSTALLED Windows 7 Software:
Palm webOS SDK / Novacomd / HP webOS Doctor Build 71.68

Windows Driver Package - Palm(WinUSB) Palm Devices
(10-09-2009 1.0.1

(ref for 1-4: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/...Using_Novaterm)

29.2 GB available before cm install, 26.9GB available after cm install

1) Open the DeveloperMode application on your Touchpad (just type webos20090606) and enable the developer mode switch if not on....(type close or do nothing
if a window appears saying USB disk/close)

2) connect USB cable from computer to Touchpad

3) run cmd (select start,type cmd,click cmd.exe) , then type

novaterm at the prompt

Click "Connect" with "localhost" in the field next to the button on
the novaterm window that opens

that should place you in root:

[email protected]:/#

verify by doing ls -l to see contents of root directory

4) type lvm lvscan in the novaterm window to see the active partitions
that are part of lvm, these are the 3 we are going to delete:

/dev/store/cm-system [304 MB]
/dev/store/cm-cache [200 MB]
/dev/store/cm-data [1.50 GB]

5) type the following in novaterm window:

lvremove /dev/store/cm-system
lvremove /dev/store/cm-cache
lvremove /dev/store/cm-data

then type reboot and the touchpad should reboot

6) as it first powers up hold the Up Volume button and you should see the
white USB logo....

7) run HP webOS Doctor, once you see the chip with an arrow on the screen
your webOS is being restored...wait until done on the webOS Doctor screen
then click done and remove your USB cable as the touchpad is rebooting...

8) proceed to setup your Touchpad as you did the first time you set it up BUT
use your webOS account you had previously created

9) once completed, connect to computer with USB cable, select USB drive
and delete .android_secure, Android, and download...eject HP Touchpad
from computer and restart...your done...

29.2 GB available again

NOTE: if disk space is not restored completely, you may need to reclaim media space, see here:

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-tou...-disk-space-after-botched-ubuntu-install.html


----------



## mdecou (Oct 16, 2011)

The instructions provided by FGDN17 worked perfectly.
I wanted to get back to stock for 2 reasons.... 1st, I was curious. 2nd, the alpha build is very interesting, and also rough around the edges. I am excited to see the progress, and look forward to improvements.


----------



## stderr (Sep 18, 2011)

Brilliant instructions fgdn17!


----------



## tensai (Jun 30, 2011)

i ran

lvremove /dev/store/cm-system
lvremove /dev/store/cm-cache
lvremove /dev/store/cm-data

but im only showing 27.4GB after doing webos doctor...

need help!


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

dalingrin already created uninstaller for this. check the android alpha threaad discussion.


----------



## tensai (Jun 30, 2011)

i figured it out.

i had 27.4 after uninstalling cm7 and reinstalling 3.0.4.

i reinstalled 3.0.2 and was back at 29.4.

so apparently 3.0.4 uses 2 more gigs.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't possibly see how 3.0.4 can use two extra gigs when the download was only like 53mb to install... that'd be quite the packaging...


----------



## umrdyldo (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to thank fgdn17 for the instructions.

I only had 2 GB free after a WebOSdoctor reinstall. Between ACMEUninstaller and his commands I was able to delete CM7 and the old Ubuntu partition i created.

If you were like me you would have had a 6GB ext3 partition for ubuntu that was taking up all the space. Back close to stock. I still have a ton in media folder, not sure what that's about, but back to 12GB free on 3.04


----------



## umrdyldo (Oct 13, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> I can't possibly see how 3.0.4 can use two extra gigs when the download was only like 53mb to install... that'd be quite the packaging...


That's what she said.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

kaede said:


> dalingrin already created uninstaller for this. check the android alpha threaad discussion.


^ Do This


----------

